# Bambi the bouncing bun



## bunnylovin1093 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi guy's so today I finally brought home my sweet little bunny Bambi. I'm starting a blog for him. So we went to pick him up at about midday today. When we arrived there he came straight out of his bedroom section to say hi. The lady giving him away came out of her house and I picked up Bambi.I popped him into his carry cage to take home and he immediately started eating the meadow hay I had put in there for him. He was actually pretty relaxed on the drive home just lying down comfortably in his carry cage. When we arrived home I had to hose down his hutch (which had come with him) because it was so dirty. Luckily I made it nice and clean and I left it to dry in the sunshine. Then I set up my playpen so I could play with Bambi with his toys. I was incredibly shocked at how tame and friendly he was ( I've never had a rabbit before). He headbutted me and climbed on me and licked my hands. So I expanded the run to the whole backyard. He loved it! He ran up and down super fast doing Binky's. He dug in the mud. He ate grass. He was having a great time BUT then diastor struck. He escaped! I underestimated his size and thought he couldn't get through the fence. But low and behold he did! Luckily because he is so tame he did not leave our property and we caught him easily. I put him back innis carry cage while I made some safety adjustments to the fence so he could not escape. Then he was back out! Racing around and digging on the concrete. He spent all afternoon playing in the backyard. As it was getting dark I put him back in his hutch. But I've already visited him about 10 times since then! So far I'm loving being a bunny mum. Looking forward to another fun filled day tomorrow full of hay, binky's and lot's of bunny love :bunny24


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey Bambi, you needs to tell your mummy that this part of da forum is bunny only. I is Shida by da way and I is a 9 month old Neverwands Dwarf. I hope you has so much fun wiv your new mummy and don't forgets da bunny kisses!


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Shida thank you for da a,vice. I did not know this was bunny bit of the forum. Me will talk instid. Anyway bye for now
Wuv Bambi


----------



## JBun (Jul 27, 2014)

Congratulations on your new arrival! It sounds like he is adjusting well and happy in his new home, and had quite the fun time outside, escape attempt and all 

Actually Bunny Blogs is for talking about our rabbits and pretty much whatever else we want to talk about in our own lives. Bunny *Chat* is for the bunnys  So you're in the right place Bunnylovin1093.

And it's required to post lots of pics of your little guy. Ok, not really required, but we all love seeing cute pics of everyones rabbits


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 27, 2014)

Being a bunny parent is awesome!!!! Trix has been my best friend for eleven years. Rabbits are definitely for a more engaged pet lover and have a few more challenges; however, I CAN'T imagine my life without a nose wiggler!!!!


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi sorry for not updating in a while. This first week of bunny owning has been great :biggrin2:! Bambi is such a sweet bun. He has adjusted very well since I brought him home. His favourite thing to do is probably race up and down the noe safe fenced bunny proof backyard whils't doing lots of binky's! He is not fussywith food luckily and likes a lot of different things. Currently trying to toilet train him. I need to get him desexed. Anyway Bambi is very curious and likes investigating everything including the guinea pigs! They get on well. Yesterday when I let them all out for playtime the guineas chewed his hutch! Sorry for no pics so far. My computer is a very old pc and all the photo's are on my dad's camera. Will post some pics soon. Bye for now!


----------



## MILU (Aug 15, 2014)

Congrats for Bambi! I love the name, Bambi must be such a sweetheart!! Bunnies are lots of fun!


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi so once again soory for not posting and also for lack of pics. Bambi is very happy in his home now and his favourite activity is running around the yard to get excercise. Currently trying to convince parents to let me have him live inside wish me luck. Do you think 1 year and a half is to old to get a male rabbit neterured? 
:happybunny:


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh yeah and also the other day I noticed the fur around Bambi's eyes has turned white. Does this mean he's started moulting? It's definetly not discharge from his eye and his head seems to be a lighter colour too.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 24, 2014)

1 and 1/2 years is definitely not too old to get a male neutered. Some people get their rabbits desexed up to around 6 years of age! So definitely not too old 

If it's the fur itself turning white, it probably is just to do with a molt. Some bunnies go through some drastic colour changes every time they molt, and others not so much.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys so this afternoon took some photos of Bambi and put them on the computer. So here they are:


----------



## alexanderdanje (Aug 25, 2014)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi guys so the other day Bambi was out exercising and I decided since I have had him for two months I would try to teach him to walk on a harness. BIG MISTAKE. I picked up Bambi and put on the harness and put him down. He was fine for 5 seconds. Then he somehow panicked and took off at top speed bumping into things and breathing loudly. He stopped. I went near him to take the harness off but he ran as fast as he could away from me. I felt terrible. My sweet little rabbit hated me. And it was all because of a stupid harness. Eventually he stopped in a corner and I carefully went up to him and fed him some treats. He relaxed and even let me pat him. But then he panicked again and took off. Eventually I caught him by holding the lead which was attached to the harness and picking him up. I then proceeded to take the harness off as fast as I could. Then he loved me again and was back to his old self. Today when I went up to his hutch holding his harness I let him sniff it. Guess what he did? He thumped both his feet really loudly and ran into his bedroom. I guess I won't be needing the harness anymore.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Sep 6, 2014)

Going for a sleepover. I'm going to miss Bambi "sigh". Luckily it's only for a night and mum is gonna feed him and cover him tonight.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 6, 2014)

Harnesses can be a bit scary for rabbits at first, because the constriction around the chest can feel like they've been caught by something. When I was training Bandit, I first just let him sniff it and then let it rest on his back a couple of times. After that, when I attached it, I didn't have the leash attached (the sound of it dragging I think can make it sound like something is chasing them, which makes it worse). Put the harness on, give treats and pets and let him run around in it. I think without the leash it might go better. But it's up to you whether you try again or not.

I'm sure Bambi will be fine while you're away for the night, I always miss and worry about Bandit too, even if it is only for one night.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi guys so today we are heading to the hard wear shop to pick up some wire and wood to make the run. Yipee! So excited. We are also going to make Bambi his own little kennel out of wood for shelter. Maybe even paint it baby blue and write Bambi on it in gold. Is some paint safe for rabbits or is it all bad?


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi so Bambi's new home is almost finished. Heading to windmill hill tomorrow to look for a little wooden kennel or wood to build one. We have finished the frames for the run and now we just have to attach the wire. I'm not sure exactly why but I also think Bambi might be a world recordx holder for highest rabbit jump. When I let him out to excercise inb the backyard he is always finding ways to escsape. He can't do this anymore ( cause we have blocked it off ) but his latest way is to jump up onto the wall and run up into the orchad. I measured and the wall was 1.40cm high. I saw him jump 3 times and he did not scramble up he just jumped straight up onto it. He is a huge escape artist. Hoping to get him fixed in a few weeks time as I will have the money from dogsitting then. Also going to do some online shopping for christmas!


----------



## Azerane (Sep 30, 2014)

It's amazing how high rabbits can jump isn't it! Bandit never ceases to amaze me, and now that he gets so much more run around time with his new set up he has gotten more and more athletic and is making jumps that he wouldn't have previously.

I'm glad to hear the new run is almost complete, would love to see what it looks like when it's done


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Sep 30, 2014)

will post pics real soon. The measurements for the run are 4 metres long, 1.20 high and only 90.0cms wide. I which It could be wider but we do not have space in the orchead to do that. hwell:


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi so we have almost finished all of Bambi's new run and home. Me and my dad put together the wood panels and treated them with linseed oil. Then yesterday we put the wire onto 3/6 panels. Bambi is going to the vet tommorow for the first time for a vaccination and check up. He's such a cheeky boy! Im beginning to believe that he is definetely part wild bun. He can jump so, so high! looks a little bush rabbit too. The other daywhen he was out excercising I was sweeping up some poo;s and shavings from the pavement, and because I was blocking a corner he likes to go into, he tried to shove past me. He's very funny and likes to follow me around. One of his games is chasy. When I'm reading a book while he's out excercising ( I have to supervise him as he has a past of escaping) he nudges me and tugs on my clothes as if to say " Why are you looking at that thing? Look at me! I'm way cuter then that paper thing". He is so cute. I think I am starting todevelop more of a special bond with him now.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi so Bambi's new home is not finished yet as mum is away in Burra at the moment. I went to my normal pet store pets domain the other day and bought Ba,bi some new toys. I bought a plush bannana, plush circle thing, a bird kebab and a parsely and carrot treat bowl. He also went to the vet a few weeks ago na dgot vaccinated and health checked. Can't wait to move him into his new home.  

:yahoo:


----------



## Azerane (Nov 1, 2014)

That sounds exciting. I've seen that parsley and carrot bowls before, they're a cute idea and seem quite a bit better than other store treats.

I bought Bandit a plush ball from pets domain, he didn't care. He may have sniffed it once


----------



## surf_storm (Nov 1, 2014)

Shida loves those parsley bowls!


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ha ha ha Bambi devoured it in about 2 days.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh yeah and he has a fear of bells jingling. If he hears one he bolts into his bedroom. Reason why? His harness has a bell on it. He hates the harness more then anything.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi soory for no update in a while well Bambi has been fixed! He was done about 3 weeks ago. And his new run is really almost done. The last thing to do is put on the roof. Doing that today hopefully. It has been a long term project for me and my family ( we are not great handymen ). But it is almost done! Well I will post some pics as soon as it is finished. Here's a few things that have gone on with Bambi lately:

A few weeks ago I ordered a different type of rabbit harness on ebay to see if Bambi would not mind a bell less one. We went up to the run to try it out. I picked him up and carefully attached the harness. Then he was placed down in the run. 3 seconds later he freaks out, runs around the run panicky for about 10 seconds until the harness falls off of him because it was waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to loose. So the harness comes off and Bambi stops panicking. 1 minute later everything is fine again and he is hopping around happily chinning everything. Moral of the story : Bambi will never like harnesses even if they don't have a bell.

Bambi has been having playtime every day in the run because the sides of the run and the door are finished we have just got to do the roof.

And last but not least Bambi is going to be getting a girlfriend bunny from the RSPCA after Christmas. So excited to bond them.


----------



## Sugarbread (Dec 19, 2014)

Bambi is such a handsome bun! He's going to be pumped to have a girlfriend, best of luck deciding on a new girlie for him. 

I haven't ever put a harness on my bunnies, they don't try to run away though, they know who their mommy is! Lol!


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi so the run is finished!!! Bambi moved in on Christmas eve. Here are some pics I took of him yesterday arvo:


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Dec 30, 2014)

wow, thats an amazing pen! I would love to give my rabbits an enclosure like that. I just don't have the room. They get quite a bit of floor time, but I hope to one day get them to be "free range" in the house.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you. It has taken a lot of hours to build but I'm so happy it is finished. Bambi loves it. He has been more affectionate then ever at the moment because he was fixed a few weeks ago and I guess now his hormones have died down. Today when I was in the run he came and flopped down in front of me with his head resting on my foot. So cute!


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi so the run has been changed a little tiny bit. I have spread hay all over the floor and Bambi loves eating it and digging around in it. The guinea pigs have moved in to. Bambi is a good boy and mostly ignores them. If they are in the way he goes around them and if he can't do that he jumps over them or turns around. I am happy that they get along fine. I'm planning on going to the RSPCA soonish. I'm just waiting to see when there are a few single girl buns. Lastly Bambi has almost finished moulting. there has been hair everywhere! Do your bunny's normally moult this late?


----------

